# DeWalt D26451 RO Sander



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

My trusty Makita RO sander started making some funny noises so I decided to purchase a new sander. 



















Since I am a DeWalt fan I purchased this




















Not impressed to say the least. Mostly because if the dust collector, I think that more dust flys around than goes in the bag. 

The actual sanding part works just fine I just have to figure out how to get a shop vac or my DC system to hook to it, maybe I should build a downdraft table?

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Same here. The sander does a very good job but dust collection, not so much.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Did your trusty Makita collect the dust any better?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Did your trusty Makita collect the dust any better?


Yes it did, very well actually, until the bag got a hole in it

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a Rigid sander and I like it. It seems to do a pretty good job with the dust. When you take the bag off for the dust it has a peice that you can connect a vac to it.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I could hook the Makita to a shop vac, but the DeWalt was just the wrong size

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

goXtreme said:


> I could hook the Makita to a shop vac, but the DeWalt was just the wrong size
> 
> Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


why don't you just get another makita????


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> why don't you just get another makita????


I'm goona, just as soon as I can

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in the market for one. I was looking at the festool $180 palm sander because I keep hearing how great their dust collection is. Anything has got to beat my 20 year old dewalt...no dust ever goes into the bag. I'm wondering though once you hook up a shop vac if there is really any difference or if any of the sanders with hole punches will do about the same? Like to hear what you think if you connect your vac up.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Lostinwoods said:


> I'm in the market for one. I was looking at the festool $180 palm sander because I keep hearing how great their dust collection is. Anything has got to beat my 20 year old dewalt...no dust ever goes into the bag. I'm wondering though once you hook up a shop vac if there is really any difference or if any of the sanders with hole punches will do about the same? Like to hear what you think if you connect your vac up.


To hook a vac up to the DeWalt, I will have to fabricate something to fit, it is either too big or too small for any of my hoses.


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a handy adapter it can be cut to fit:
Fein 921072K13 Step Adaptor: Amazon.com: Home Improvement
Might work for you.

The manual makes it look like the dewalt takes 3 different hose sizes. I'm wondering what size hose you have (mine is 2.5" but I know I saw at least 5 sizes when shopping for a new vac).

Thanks for the review.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a great adapter, but before I buy anything for this thing, I am going to DIY one and see if it helps, if it does, I will reconsider, if it dont, it might just disappear.

Thank you for the link, it is saved.


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't have either of those brands, but do have a 3107 Bosch. Got the dust fittings to replace the paper filter, and hooked it to my shopvac, and works pretty good. Too bad the dust fittings don't quite fit the end of my hose. Have to wrap a bit of electrical tape on it to keep it from falling out.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that my wife bought me a new Makita sander, she says it is a surprise, but she isnt that sneaky so we shall see tomorrow when it shows up.

If it isnt the Makita, I will look seriously into the Bosch RO.

Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I was right, she bought the Makita, I absolutely love it. It does the same job as my old RO did, and 1/32 of the dust as the DeWalt...

Anybody need a DeWalt RO sander???

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i have a porter cable. i cut the dust collector off at the base where the plastic collar attaches. it was a perfect for my shop vac hose. it is a noisy combination but it really does pull the majority of dust up.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I would rather not listen to the shop vac screaming at the same time, but if I have to I will.

I have been thinking of building a downdraft table that will slide out from underneath my workbench, I just havnt done it yet.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I have used a Makita ROS (similar to your late sander) on a downdraft table. That arrangement worked excellently to collect dust, but the table itself wasn't designed very well to work from. If you use a grated metal surface as this particular table was, that rubberized anti-slip shelf liner works alright as a buffer between your work and the hard, abrassive work surface. I wonder if a simple suction snout on an articulating arm might be just as effective so that you can use a solid surface to clamp your work to and just move the suction snout as needed. :huh:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> I have used a Makita ROS (similar to your late sander) on a downdraft table. That arrangement worked excellently to collect dust, but the table itself wasn't designed very well to work from. If you use a grated metal surface as this particular table was, that rubberized anti-slip shelf liner works alright as a buffer between your work and the hard, abrassive work surface. I wonder if a simple suction snout on an articulating arm might be just as effective so that you can use a solid surface to clamp your work to and just move the suction snout as needed. :huh:


Can you post a picture of your table please?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

goXtreme said:


> Can you post a picture of your table please?


Negative, the table was not mine. It was in the wood shop where I was at for grad school. I may have a picture somewhere, I'll ahve to look. 

Basically, was a counter-high box (32"?) with plywood sides and a fine wire mesh top. The whole unit was around 60 x 24 with 1x2 framing around the top (to cover the edges of the wire mesh and hold it down. There were also two pieces of all-thread (3/8"?) running across the box for stability. Inside, there were angled baffles and a 4" circular opening that connected with a felixble hose to the room DC system. IMO, this design was not nearly sturdy enough to work on and unless you have a rubberized anti-skid mat, you'll just damage whatever you're trying to sand.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks I think that I have a pretty good visual, I might try to build one someday when I have enough time.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Downdraft Table*

Hi!
Until you have enough time? I know what you mean, time is the one and only aspect of life that can't be compensated (money or otherwise), and since it's *finite* it can't be recouped like money or earthly goods.
You are correct in putting it ahead of most everything, since there's no way to replace it. Use it wisely :thumbsup:!
If what you set as your hourly wage, have the bread, and it's cheaper to buy ready made, by all means buy one ! However if you are sitting on your butt "holding the couch down", then build one. This applies to most fixtures and jigs :yes:!
Best.
Marena and Vinny


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> Until you have enough time? I know what you mean, time is the one and only aspect of life that can't be compensated (money or otherwise), and since it's *finite* it can't be recouped like money or earthly goods.
> You are correct in putting it ahead of most everything, since there's no way to replace it. Use it wisely :thumbsup:!
> If what you set as your hourly wage, have the bread, and it's cheaper to buy ready made, by all means buy one ! However if you are sitting on your butt "holding the couch down", then build one. This applies to most fixtures and jigs :yes:!
> ...


I cant even begin to tell you the last time that I sat on the couch, without waiting for my work pickup to warm up enough to leave... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2013)

*found a solution*



goXtreme said:


> My trusty Makita RO sander started making some funny noises so I decided to purchase a new sander.
> 
> View attachment 40048
> 
> ...


Just go to Home Depot and get a Ridgid 3 piece Adapter Kit upc 4884600350. That kit has an adapter that connects on to the D26451 sander. Buy a Ridgid 1 7/8 hose. That hose will then connect the adapter to your shop vac. Works very well.


----------



## mrcanterbury (May 7, 2012)

I use a bosch 3727 and the dust canister on the sander is quite amazing. I used (and still do sometimes) a dewalt ROS with a shop vac connected and that worked well.


----------



## woodchuck1954 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Milwaukee sander that on the outside, is identical to the Dewalt. The guts are different. But, it too, is a dust cloud waiting to happen. At first, using duct tape, I taped the joint between bag and sander. That solved the problem, other than using new tape on every bag dump. Since then, I got a six gallon Shop Vac, that peaks out at about ten amps. I now use that on all small tools With a 1 1/2" hose, with the end tapers down to about one inch, no attachments needed. And with such a small motor, not that loud. Works great, especially considering I bought the Shop Vac for $25, new.

woodchuck1954
"A Legend in his own Mind"


----------

